# Frage Hausinstalltion / Hausanschluss



## Toni112 (30 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. 

Ich habe heute bei meinen Eltern den Sicherungskasten aufgehabt. Da habe ich etwas seltsames gesehen. Es kommt vom EVU eine 4-Adrige Leitung. Der PEN-Leiter wird vor einem FI in PE und N augeteilt und danach geht der PE und der N jeweils auf seine Sammelschiene. Soweit ja auch alles klar, aber muss der PEN-Leiter nicht auf eine Potentialausgleichsschiene? Die habe ich niergendwo gefunden. Es ist lediglich an einem Rohr an der Heizungsanlage ein Runddraht, der nach draußen in die Erde führt. Oder waren damals die Gesetze anders? Muss ich da nun was dran ändern oder ist das gut so?

Ich habe Industrieelektroniker gelernt, also ist mir das alles nicht unbekannt. Aber im Bereich der Haustechnik kenne ich mich nicht so aus.

Schönen Gruß

Toni


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (30 November 2007)

Ich bin da zwar schon ohne Ende draussen.... aber ....

Du hast doch den PE. Wofür dann noch Pot-Schiene?
Leg alles auf PE, also auch den 16qmm Runddraht auf den Erder und dann isses doch gut.

Wobei dann natürlich alles geerdet ist.


----------



## Tobi P. (30 November 2007)

Die lokale Erdung des PEN in der Kundenanlage ist nur eine Stützerdung, der PEN ist durch den Betriebserder der Trafostation bereits geerdet. Durch die lokalen Erder verbessern sich allerdings die Erdungswiderstände und damit die Schleifenimpedanzen der Anlagen. Kannst du ja mal nachmessen (lassen), wenn die Kurzschlussströme in deiner Anlage zu niedrig sind sollte ein lokaler Erder her.


Gruß Tobi

PS: Mit Gesetzen hat das rein gar nichts zu tun, der VDE kann als privater Verein keine erlassen


----------



## nade (1 Dezember 2007)

Also Altanlagen waren Teils "Geerdet" auf die Wasserleitung. Also bei Stahl/Bleiwasserrohren wurde oft die Anlage drauf geerdet, dann der Wasserzähler gebrückt, und übers Wasserleitungsnetz die "Hauserde" sichergestellt.
Bei neuer Wasserleitung wird ,meist ein Erdspieß reingefeuert und Zähler Wasserleitung Heizung auf die Potischiene gelegt.


----------



## Toni112 (1 Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Antworten. Der Transformator ist nur 30m on unserem Haus entfernt, denn müsste das mit den Erdungswiderständen ja OK sein. Soll ich dennoch die Leitung vom Erder (denke ja mal das es ein Erder ist) an der PE-Schiene anschließen? Oder soll ich da wo der Erder aus dem Boden kommt eine Pot-Schiene setzen und dann mit einem Kabel (ca. 10m) zu meiner PE-Schiene?

Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Dezember 2007)

> aber muss der PEN-Leiter nicht auf eine Potentialausgleichsschiene? Die habe ich niergendwo gefunden.


 
Also bei uns ist es üblich daß man die Leitung von der Kiste weglegt, wo die "Panzersicherungen" drin sind. Ob am anderen Ende eine Potentialausgleichsschiene sitzt oder ob es direkt auf einen Erder geht hängt vom Alter der Installation ab.


----------



## nade (2 Dezember 2007)

Wenn Dachständer dann ist meist die Zähleranlage der punkt wo der PE auf die Potischiene geht, aber bei Erdkabel ist es wie Oberchefe schon sagte meist vom HAK, bis auf Ausnahmefälle, wo der HAK etwas weiter von der Potentialausgleischiene ist... da kann unter Umständen auch der Zählerschrank der Punkt sein, der auf den Potentialausgleich gelegt wird.
Ist aber in der FES des jeweiligen Bundeslandes/FES-Anschlussgebiet rauslesbar.
Vorsicht noch, solange am Zähler keine Plombe beschädigt ist, gillt Altbestand der Anlage. Ansonst könnte es passieren das die Zähleranlage sammt Zuleitung erneuert werden muss, was je nach Größe ins Geld gehen kann.


----------



## Tobi P. (3 Dezember 2007)

Bei Neuanlagen wird der PA meist auf die PE-Sammelschiene im Zählerschrank aufgelegt. Hat mit einer fehlenden Klemmstelle im Hausanschlusskasten zu tun: Elis, die was von ihrem Job verstehen legen bereits ab HAK eine fünfadrige Leitung zur Zählerverteilung, die PEN-Aufteilung erfolgt also im Hausanschlusskasten. Der hat dummerweise aber nur zwei Klemmstellen an der kundenseitigen PEN-Klemme, die somit mit PE und N der Hauptleitung belegt sind -> kein Platz für den PA. Also legt man den auf die PE-Sammelschiene im Zählerschrank.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (4 Dezember 2007)

Und genau da fängt es an, weil es je nach FES-Vorschrift geht. Nicht überall ist ein 5 Leiteranschluss. Rheinland Pfalz z.B. nicht. Bayern, Bawü auch nicht.
Zudem gibt es auch für in den HAK Anschlussklemmen die ihrer selbst 2 Leiter aufnhemen können.
Bei Neubauten ist mittlerweile der HAK entsprechend ausgerüstet, bei Altbauten oder Bauten aus der Übergangszeit kanns vorkommen das noch nicht. Richtig krass sind dahingehend Bauten, die noch die Blechkisten mit DIAZEED-Sicherungen haben.
Wenn nicht die Zähleranlage oder zumindest die Hauptzuleitung erneuert wird/werden muss wird meist ab Zählerkasten der Potentialausgleich gemacht. Kommt dann aber auch auf den Aufwand an.


----------



## Tobi P. (4 Dezember 2007)

Was meinst du eigentlich mit FES? Es gelten die TAB der jeweiligen Verteilungsnetzbetreiber, mit den Ländern hat das nichts zu tun. Ist hier sogar von Stadt zu Stadt unterschiedlich wie die Netze ausgeführt sind. Naja, und zur zusätzlichen Klemme: Ich hab den HAK-Jungs und auch den VNB's hier schon so oft gesagt, dass sie doch bitte ne dritte Klemmstelle vorsehen sollen und trotzdem finde ich in jedem verdammten Neubau nen HAK mit zwei Klemmstellen. Ich weiss nicht ob die Jungs kein Deutsch verstehen oder einfach zu blöd sind das zu kapieren :twisted: 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (5 Dezember 2007)

*Potentialausgleich*

Der Potentialausgleich sollte die im Haus so üblichen metallischen Installationen (Rohre,etc) im Fehlerfalle auf Erdpotential bringen (Fehlerstrom). Somit ist am günstigsten , wenn man die Verbindung zwischen Potentialausgleichschiene und Hausanschlusskasten direkt anlegt, da normalerweise der HAK und die meisten Anwendungen für die Potentialausgleichsschiene (Heizung,Wasser,Gas....) auch im Keller stationiert sind .


----------



## nade (5 Dezember 2007)

FES^ TAB. Und mit Landkreisen hab ich nur bildlich die Regionen gemeint.
Ist in deinem TAB Abscnitt 5 Leiteranschluss vorgegeben?
Wie gesagt es gibt auch Klemmen/Kabelschuhe die 2 Leiter aufnehemn und diese dann somit möglich werden auf eine Anshclussklemme zu legen.
Hatte die Teile eine lange Zeit bei Umstellung auf 5 Leiternetz nutzen müssen. Oder bei "alten" Anschlüssen wo nicht die Option war nochn Draht mehr aufzulegen. Ist wie mit den Zählersteckblöcken. Erst waren die Stifte dabei, dann auf einmal mußte man sie selber kaufen,, also die Firma.


----------

